
Chinese Scientists Become First to Use CRISPR Gene-Editing on Humans - jonbaer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/a23898/crispr-gene-editing-tool-used-on-a-human/
======
hrgeek
No pressure, scientists, but if you could perfect this technique before I go
totally blind, that'd be great. Not even looking for vision restoration
(though that'd be great), just a halt ot the degradation ...

